# Congratulations Keaira & Aero Spunk



## Hedgehog Grove (Jul 21, 2010)

Hi Everyone,

I am pleased to announce that Keaira finally gave birth in the early hours of Monday morning June 13th,2011. She was 1 week overdue. Mom and babies are doing well and Keaira is being a good momma so far, protective and caring for them as she should. There are 3 babies in with her and I was lucky enough to snap a quick photo with my phone while I was treating her to some mealies (her fav).

The babies are 3 days old now  and doing well.










Enjoy, and updates to come when I can


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

Wonderful!


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

Yay! They are SO precious!! Congratulations!!


----------



## ReginasMommy (Apr 13, 2011)

Oh yay! Congratulations! They're so cute!


----------



## Quinn (Apr 24, 2011)

Congrats!!!


----------



## Kenzy (May 10, 2011)

They're so cute! Congratulations! Glad everything is going well!


----------



## tie-dye hedgie (Dec 19, 2009)

Awwwww! Adorable!


----------



## panda (May 23, 2011)

cant wait to see more updates! they are soo cute & pink!


----------



## Hedgehog Grove (Jul 21, 2010)

Thankyou Everyone 

I can't wait to see what these little beauties turn into as they grow.

Mom and babies are doing good today, Keaira relaxed a little more for me to get a better look at the babies, all seem well fed and strong.

Couple quick shots from 3am this morning hehe again with my phone lol only silent camera i have in the house.


----------



## Fuzzyferret8 (Jun 15, 2011)

Awh...They're adorable ! Congratulations


----------



## Maeg8 (Apr 28, 2011)

So... CUTE. Congratulations on a healthy litter, Yara!


----------



## cynthb (Aug 28, 2008)

Congrats for healthy babies and a great mum! *dies of cuteness*


----------



## Rosalia (Nov 9, 2010)

ahww new born hedgies look so adorable 
congratulations with them!


----------



## Hedgehog Grove (Jul 21, 2010)

Thanks all 

A new pic, happy to report everyone is doing well and momma is been great. They have changed heaps since Day 1  Only 1 more week til I can start holding these little ones, can't wait


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

Can't ...breath...too...cute!  

They are so cute!!


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

Gorgeous!!!!!!!!


----------



## ReginasMommy (Apr 13, 2011)

AAAAH they are so cute! Oh my gosh, I love them!


----------



## emeko (Nov 28, 2009)

Gorgeous. And y'know...

We share a birthday.

...

*babies disappear*

What babies?


----------



## lmg_319 (Oct 4, 2010)

So gorgeous!


----------



## Hedgehog Grove (Jul 21, 2010)

Thanks all  love my little babies

9 days old, getting closer to holding time hehe Everyone is doing great Keaira has settled down even more now.

So as with my posts updated pics from tonight


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

Oh my goodness! Is there BLACK in there!? SO beautiful!!!
I'm so excited for you to get to hold them!


----------



## susanaproenca (Aug 14, 2010)

Omg they are gorgeous, which doesn't surprise me at all -- Keaira and Aero Spunk are very very beautiful!


----------



## cylaura (Jan 13, 2011)

They are all so beautiful - and so different! Can't wait to see more of them as they grow up, 

You must be a very proud hedgie-momma!


----------



## mizgoldstein (Feb 12, 2011)

Congratulations!! Glad to hear everybody is doing well  Those babies are BEAUTIFUL! Such gorgeous colors! I can't wait to watch them grow!


----------



## Hedgehog Grove (Jul 21, 2010)

Thanks Everyone

Been a little late on updates but been super busy. Babies are 3 weeks old tomorrow yays and been holding them since 2 weeks old, such sweet little darlings. We have 1 girl and 2 boys.

So this is going to be loaded with updated pics lol

10days old
Annoiting to my fingers


























2 weeks old
*
Dark Pinto Boy*

















*Blazed Pinto Girl*

















*Our possible Leucistic (completely pinto'd) boy with black eyes*


























All photo's can be seen here  https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.179936858730459.47620.118240458233433


----------



## ReginasMommy (Apr 13, 2011)

Oh. My. Gosh.

They are so CUTE! Those tongues, those eyes, those faces...

*faints*


----------



## panda (May 23, 2011)

OMGGGGG SOO CUTE!!!


----------



## easyluckyxfreex (Jun 26, 2011)

Ohmygod I love them! They're so adorable. I wish I could take them all home x) can't wait to see what they grow up to be.


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

THey are stunning!  Love all the little tongue action! :lol:


----------



## jazzywoo (Jul 1, 2011)

aww georgeous babies love pintos never seen a white with black eyes before just adorable


----------



## cylaura (Jan 13, 2011)

OH. MY. GOD. :shock: 

I just died of the cute. I want them all!!!


----------



## Hedgehog Grove (Jul 21, 2010)

Here we go babies are 3 weeks old and we did a photo shoot last night with them. Fur in fully, eyes fully open and walking around great even trying mom's food.

Leucistic boy with Black eyes (staying here)









Blaze Pinto Girl









Pinto Boy


----------



## Guest (Jul 5, 2011)

Oh that Blaze Pinto Girl is to die for! My gosh she is adorable <3!!!

Oh how I wish i was near to you that little girl is so darn cute ^.^


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

They are all just gorgeous!!! Little blaze girl reminds me of a Panda!!!!!!!!


----------



## panda (May 23, 2011)

they are so BEAUTIFUL ** in love with them!!!


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

They are all so beautiful!! I think my favorite is the little boy you're keeping. Leucistic boy w/ black eyes. That little face is just too much.


----------



## kelybely (Oct 19, 2010)

Very adorable. I wish I could have one.


----------



## ReginasMommy (Apr 13, 2011)

They're all so beautiful and so adorable!!! Congratulations!


----------



## cylaura (Jan 13, 2011)

Okay, I THOUGHT I had died of cute earlier, but this is too much. They are all so adorable I can't stand it!! Leucistic boy's adorable face, blaze girl's little dark feet, pinto boy's amazing spots - I can't pick a favorite. They are all so beautiful and you are so lucky!


----------



## Midevalmiss (Apr 6, 2011)

Ok I am now in love with your little Leucistic!!!! so sweet looking!!!


----------



## elise5211 (Jun 2, 2011)

The coloring on all of them is amazing! I LOVE the leucistic boy with black eyes!


----------



## shortnerdy (Jul 3, 2011)

Oh my word! They are so tiny!! Love them!


----------



## shortnerdy (Jul 3, 2011)

Oh my word! They are so tiny!! Love them!


----------



## easyluckyxfreex (Jun 26, 2011)

I love them all too  oce they grow they're fur baby hedgies look ten times cuter. Although they're already cute to begin with haha. I wish I could bring one home, they all look so sweet and cuddly


----------



## Hedgehog Grove (Jul 21, 2010)

Thanks all... Been very quiet from me, been so busy...

Here are pics, babies are 5 weeks old now.

Cu - Blazed Pinto Girl - Reserved









"Terbak" - Our Leucistic Boy - staying with us









High Pinto Boy


----------



## CanadienHedgie (Feb 4, 2011)

That last boy is so cute!  I LOVE him and his pinto. Super cute! I'd kill for one like him! (not literally though, of course).


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

I say to myself every time 'Dont look at Yara's thread...don't look at Yara's thread...' but do I listen? Noooo-ooooo. 

Sigh. You make uber cute babies, Y.


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

I'm always amazed at how brothers & sisters can look so different. They are all precious!


----------



## cylaura (Jan 13, 2011)

They are all so beautiful! But I especially love blaze girl's one half-pink ear.  Sigh. So cute.


----------



## ReginasMommy (Apr 13, 2011)

Give to me. I need.


----------



## Hedgehog Grove (Jul 21, 2010)

Hehe, they are growing up so fast, another 2-3weeks and 2 leave me


----------

